# First cutout performed..........and?



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nicely done, I will give you any that I get, I don't like doing them.....I just like pictures and videos of OTHERS doing them


----------



## jasongonella (Apr 11, 2009)

Acually I'm about to do my first cut out.

I saw pictures, and it looked like the hive was in a secluded area in the eaves. Most of it was, I even found brood in the external hive.

Then, once everything was cut down and put in my empty frames ... I found a hole that bees were going in and out of.


So, it is a stucco wall. Stucco sprayed over chicken wire, and then some styrofoam. Then the empty space, then drywall, then the inside of the house.

Is it better in general to cut the outside wall or the inside wall? I'll defer to the home owner, but it's best to have some advice. Then again, since I don't know anything about cutting stucco that might decide the question for me.


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

jasongonella said:


> Is it better in general to cut the outside wall or the inside wall? I'll defer to the home owner, but it's best to have some advice. Then again, since I don't know anything about cutting stucco that might decide the question for me.



If you don't know... maybe get someone who does to help you out? It may not be wise to go about cutting up people's houses if you don't have that experience under your belt.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I agree. Stucco is a lot more costly to repair than drywall. Both are usually painted as well. If you don't know construction, it could end up costing you and the homeowner more than need be.


----------



## jasongonella (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually I talked to a beekeeper in my area (semi-retired) *and* a contractor. Both say it is better to cut the drywall but to defer to the owner.

And the occupant said he'd ask his landlord.

I made sure to explain to him how he has to tell the landlord that there has to be a cut. Even if he calls an exterminator there has to be a cut. Otherwise the comb inside the wall will result in attracting every pest in the neighborhood, and that will create worse long-run problems.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

How do you decide to do a cut out versus a trap out. Seems like trap out would be preferable unless they're in a big hurry. Most people I've talked to that have had cut outs down wish they'd known about trap outs instead.


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

trapout vs cutout ? a trapout is much more time and money imo. w/ gas being nearly 4. a gal that really adds up. a trapout will not get you the genetics either nor the comb. w/ a trapout u are going to need brood or queens for the bees u catch.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If you can't physically get access to the comb, you're only left with a trap-out option. This gets the bees out, but the comb/honey/brood remain, causing other potential problems. If possible, a cut-out is a complete extraction of the hive and bees. Remember, it's about the homeowner wanting the bees removed from their house/building.


----------



## jasongonella (Apr 11, 2009)

Even with a trapout you still have to get the remaining comb out. The pest issue.


----------



## jasongonella (Apr 11, 2009)

I just received a call from the homeowner.

Does it happen if you mess up a hive that the bees just decide to leave? He says many of them are in the box, going in and out, but it looks like a few hundred have settled on a rosebush. Only 1 or 2 are near the hole in the wall right now.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

Read post 25 here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-method/page3&highlight=trap+comb+honey+brood 

Maybe that few hundred on the rosebush contains the old queen. Sounds like you've succeeded! Maybe you can get her.


----------



## jasongonella (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh now they're just playing games with me. They've gone back from the rose bush to the hole in the wall as evening approached. Never fear, I shall continue to try.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

to do a trapout successfully once the bees are out you MUST either let the trapped out bees (Once they're installed into a new hive and queenright) let them go back in and rob it all out, or bring another hive that's queen right onto the property and rob it out. If not then you're all right it'll have the same effect as if they exterminated. This is the reason why it takes so long to do a trap out.


----------

